# FA last pass HD FB's



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Anyone have any of these decoys? Any reviews/durability issues?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

So none of the members of Nodak have any of these dekes?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Must not.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

got 16 of them. I like them as far as durability and looks. Don't like there motion system...don't like there feet because they always fall off. overall their good decoys just more trouble when setting up and taking down then other brands. I wouldn't recomend F.A.'s lesser's tho


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> I like them as far as durability and looks. Don't like there motion system...don't like there feet because they always fall off. overall their good decoys just more trouble when setting up and taking down then other brands


Thanks for the info, the set-up issue's are exactly what I want to avoid. They are on sale here in Canada but I'd rather pay for quality then cheap out and pay for it in the field.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

their motion system sucks real bad... their paint chips super easily. glad i only bought 6 and sold the 6. GHG is the way to


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

had a few that I got about 3 years ago now - they looked pretty good but yeah like these guys said the whole feet think and motion system leave a little bit to be desired - these ones were pretty tough though - had a couple fall out of the truck and bounce down the road @ 60 mph and they were fine


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Save Hens said:


> their motion system sucks real bad... their paint chips super easily. glad i only bought 6 and sold the 6. GHG is the way to[/quote
> 
> I have GHG and Last Passes in the same trailer the paint on both these decoys is still good after two years. The only difference with durability is the last passes flocking is a little better and they are also built stronger.


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

The Final Approach decoys stay together on the bases. No need to set up a base or stake and place the decoy (GHG). There is little motion. but I would rather have decoys not moving, than bobbing uncontrollably. The head connections are almost unbreakable, all you have to do is replace a screw if it comes apart. The decoys are SOLID, they are made heavier to withstand a beating. Final Approach's customer service is the best I have dealt with yet, including Dakota. They truly do stand behind their product.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

They are extremely solid and well built. Never did put the feet on because it looked like a transportation issue to begin with and I'm using GHG stakes/rings for the set up which work better than the ones that came with. They look great and the flocking holds up really well.

The biggest gripe I have is the motion system which can be a non issue if you pile them into a trailer or if you have their full sized bags so you don't have to take them off the ring bases.


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

I have six of these and im glad that is all that i have bought. We treat them just like we treat GHG after one season we had to heads fall off and have no idea where most of the feet are. Not impressed with them at all.

Cody


----------

